# Clock Door



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

I was'nt going to post this till I had the whole project done. But I was so happy with the way this door turned out, I decided to show how I made it. There have been a couple inquiries about mantle clock plans lately. I've built several but none to a plan. I usually find one I like in the many clock parts catalogs (or google "mantle clock" or "wall clock")and scribble out my own plans. One thing I have learned is to build the door or face frame first to fit the chosen dial. And then build the body of the clock to fit the door and movement.

So I set out to find a clock I like with two criteria in mind. 1 woodworking money is pretty scarce these days so I'm limited to two small pieces of walnut in the garage. 2 I want to use and improve my newly acquired template routing skills. Here is a link to the clock I found to use as a model.http://www.clockstyle.com/mantel-clocks/bracketed/madisonmantelclockbyseththomas.cfm
Luckily for me whenever I ordered clock parts in the past, I would order extra sale items. So I have a big box of parts in the garage, and have a similar dial.

I started the door by gluing up 4 small pieces of walnut. Then made a template for creating the oval cut out. I ended up making the door with one 1.5" guide,one template, and four bits. It's a fun and safe way to route and I highly recommend you try it. I'll let the pics tell the rest of the story. Questions and comments are welcome and appreciated.


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks for the graphic instructions, Rusty. Gives me incentive to try this method myself. I love making clocks and boxes,but have been hesitant to try template routing. You've made it so much clearer for me. Thanks again. 

Neal


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

You've made it so much clearer for me. Thanks again.
[/QUOTE said:


> Thanks for the kind words Neal. I believe, in our day to day lives, we probably speak face to face with others that live or work within 100 miles of us. But when we sign in to this forum we are talking to people around the world. And they all speak differently. Template Tom is about as far away from me as one can get while still being on the same planet. When I joined this forum his posts were all about this type of routing that involved "skis", "female templates",and special framework for holding these devises. It all seemed a little foreign to me. And he seemed pretty forceful in pushing his style of routing . But remembering language differences, and reading between the lines, I realized what he is actually pushing is safety. And for that I have the highest respect for him. As soon as BobJ started showing his setup, it was'nt long before I got it figured out to. Now hopefully it will keep spreading. Once you try it, you'll wonder why you hav'nt been doing it all along. I am certainly no expert(yet) at this style of routing. But if anyone has questions about how I built my set up, post them here or feel free to PM me.


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

Rusty;
Yes, to be honest, I was rather intimidated with Template Tom's instructions, being the simple soul I am, but realized right away that he was pushing safety above all. Why else would he so frequently refer to the blind students? Routers can be intimidating things of their own accord, let alone in the hands of a blind person. I have the highest respect for Template Tom, and also BJ3. Just couldn't get it into my noodle exactly how to go about creating the templates!!. Your explanations and graphics have opened that up for me. Sometimes we just need something pounded into our heads in different words and pictures for them to sink in. Again, thanks.

Neal


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Rusty, you have demonstrated that you have fully grasped the principles of plunge routing using female template. In shot #8, when you flipped over the wood, did you also flip over the template in case there were any minor errors in the centering of the cut out>


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

[QUOTE In shot #8, when you flipped over the wood, did you also flip over the template in case there were any minor errors in the centering of the cut out>[/QUOTE]

That one slipped right by me Harry. I marked one end of the project,holder,and frame. To keep everything oriented the same throughout the process. But flipping the template along with the work, had not crossed my mind. Might have been able to eliminate the to clean up with a trimmer in the next step. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Rusty

Nice JOB 

That's a neat way to get the job done,,I read your post last night and I could not get it out of my mind....I was thinking of all the ways it could be done and I came back to the way you did it,,,,and it looks like the best way 

Again nice clean job 

Can't wait until you have it all done...



===========


RustyW said:


> I was'nt going to post this till I had the whole project done. But I was so happy with the way this door turned out, I decided to show how I made it. There have been a couple inquiries about mantle clock plans lately. I've built several but none to a plan. I usually find one I like in the many clock parts catalogs (or google "mantle clock" or "wall clock")and scribble out my own plans. One thing I have learned is to build the door or face frame first to fit the chosen dial. And then build the body of the clock to fit the door and movement.
> 
> So I set out to find a clock I like with two criteria in mind. 1 woodworking money is pretty scarce these days so I'm limited to two small pieces of walnut in the garage. 2 I want to use and improve my newly acquired template routing skills. Here is a link to the clock I found to use as a model.http://www.clockstyle.com/mantel-clocks/bracketed/madisonmantelclockbyseththomas.cfm
> Luckily for me whenever I ordered clock parts in the past, I would order extra sale items. So I have a big box of parts in the garage, and have a similar dial.
> ...


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

RustyW said:


> Thanks for the kind words Neal. I believe, in our day to day lives, we probably speak face to face with others that live or work within 100 miles of us. But when we sign in to this forum we are talking to people around the world. And they all speak differently. Template Tom is about as far away from me as one can get while still being on the same planet. When I joined this forum his posts were all about this type of routing that involved "skis", "female templates",and special framework for holding these devises. It all seemed a little foreign to me. And he seemed pretty forceful in pushing his style of routing . But remembering language differences, and reading between the lines, I realized what he is actually pushing is safety. And for that I have the highest respect for him. As soon as BobJ started showing his setup, it was'nt long before I got it figured out to. Now hopefully it will keep spreading. Once you try it, you'll wonder why you hav'nt been doing it all along. I am certainly no expert(yet) at this style of routing. But if anyone has questions about how I built my set up, post them here or feel free to PM me.


Congratulation Rusty on a wonderfull door produced with the aid of template guides, Jigs and Templates.
I do call in every day to see what is happening on the forum and I suppose I have been waiting for the day for 'this' to happen. (your latest post with pics) Thank you for taking the time to try the method and also encouraging others to do the same. This post has made all my 'pushing this style of routing' all worth while. Maybe others will follow your lead. I was not able to assist unless there was some effort to try the use of the guides therefore my postings to the forum were limited.
Harry has mentioned the reason for flipping your template with the material as we are unable to produce such accurate templstes. If you are using the Jig Holder method another good idea is to convert the Jig which is the base holding your material into a Template that can be cut the same size as the original template and which can be located in the same position therefore the complete set-up can be flipped over.
One other point. Did you have a router support in position to prevent the router from tipping. Or maybe you used the 'Ski' mode?

A very pleasing post today Mission completed with a successful door and all done with Safety. Congratulations

* Just a little note: Not all Australians are using this method I have difficulty converting them to use the method and they are right on my doorstep*
Tom


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for the tips Tom. I built a set of skis before I built the jig holder. But this project as well as the previous box lid with inlay. My templates had enough meat left to support the router. So I have yet to use the skis.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Rusty,

Very nicely done. Can't wait to see when the clock is finished.  Again, good job.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

*More from your router*

Yesterday I had the pleasure of conducting a 'Professional Develpment' workshop for some of our 'Design and Technology' Teachers here in the West. I am confident that they will return to their respective school armed with new routing techniques to encourage their students. The theme of the day was to introduce 'SAFETY' with use of the router and produce a method suitable for schools.

I witnessed the amazement on their faces when I introduced new projects that would be suitable for their students (cutting mitres with the router for example and producing a Tenon on a Mitre) and their comments on the day were positive encouraging me to offer future workshops for others. 

I can honestly say I got the message over as they were with me all day. I suppose that is the difference between the forum and the demonstrations which were a 'Hands-on' using my jigs and templates. I had taken approx 40 jigs with me to give them a choice to suit there interest and what would be suitable for schools. Everyone left with their Jig holder a details of how to use them explained on my CD-ROM 2. I was quite satisfied with the days outcomes. 

Friday I have arrange to visit one of our high schools to give a talk on the subject as they were unable to attend the workshop and hopefully I will be able to encourage them to sign up for the next course.

I am still working on converting my material to DVD and it is getting closer to production. It has been the largest 'Routing project' I have taken on and it has kept me busy for a few months. I think it will be all worh while in the end as I will be able to launch it world wide.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

Looks great 

I'm not to sure if I should say this or not but Oak-Park makes and sales a jig to do just that 

*Mitre Gauge*


http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RTS-MGS-

see video on the same web page ..I have one of the jigs and it works great... 


===


template tom said:


> Yesterday I had the pleasure of conducting a 'Professional Develpment' workshop for some of our 'Design and Technology' Teachers here in the West. I am confident that they will return to their respective school armed with new routing techniques to encourage their students. The theme of the day was to introduce 'SAFETY' with use of the router and produce a method suitable for schools.
> 
> I witnessed the amazement on their faces when I introduced new projects that would be suitable for their students (cutting mitres with the router for example and producing a Tenon on a Mitre) and their comments on the day were positive encouraging me to offer future workshops for others.
> 
> ...


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

*More from your router*



bobj3 said:


> Hi Tom
> 
> Looks great
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information Bob I am always interested in new jigs though I am not in the habit of purchasing jigs. I like to make my own. The one I have at the moment is the prototype and when I make my final jig I will gadly post for all to see.
Thanks again Bob
Tom


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Tom

Like you I like to make my own jigs, I did make a copy cat of the Oak-Park jig then I said I want the real thing so I sent off for the OP one, it's a great jig and I don't buy many jigs but I sure like this one.. 

======



template tom said:


> Thanks for the information Bob I am always interested in new jigs though I am not in the habit of purchasing jigs. I like to make my own. The one I have at the moment is the prototype and when I make my final jig I will gadly post for all to see.
> Thanks again Bob
> Tom


----------

